# Share your weirdest Piece



## FredericBernard (Jan 28, 2022)

The title says it all. Here's my entry (be prepared for some harsh dynamics and other random tastelessness):


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 28, 2022)

I've always felt that tourists visiting the Isle of Wight need a realistic yet fun solent crossing video showing what they are in for on their holidays, so this was my attempt to change the island's tourist industry 😂


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 28, 2022)

This is UVI’s Lofi soundset (drum sounds), Samples from Mars 808 samples, the 808 bassdrums are actually the 809 patch that is part of Karoryfer’s Secret Agent Bass guitar sample set. And all other sounds are Karoryfer’s Glockenskull Guitar, put through various Denise Audio plugins. The beat was deliberately made “unquantized” by just dragging some notes off the grid. I was going for a bit of Flying Lotus glitch-hop vibes here. A genre I obviously know nothing about.

View attachment Robotnicza- temp master.mp3


----------



## JoeWatkin (Jan 28, 2022)

jononotbono said:


> I've always felt that tourists visiting the Isle of Wight need a realistic yet fun solent crossing video showing what their in for on their holidays, so this was my attempt to change the island's tourist industry 😂



"Mostly excrement free beaches" got me good!


----------



## Michel Simons (Jan 28, 2022)

I don't know whether this is the weirdest, but it was the one that came to mind first. It's only the first 2.5 minutes. It is part of a 36 minute piece I did with a friend of mine a couple of years back.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jan 28, 2022)

That would be my official demo track for Soundiron Luftballon V2, a track entitled *Globophobia* aka *Balloons from Outer Space* aka *Globo War* made out entirely with balloon sounds, really!

It's a spoof on old science fiction movies. Imagine "Invasion of the Body Snatchers" meets "War of the Worlds" meets... "Mars Attacks!" 

You're in for a blast! 


Note: Globophobia is a real disease!! Check it out!


----------



## FredericBernard (Jan 28, 2022)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> That would be my official demo track for Soundiron Luftballon V2, a track entitled *Globophobia* aka *Balloons from Outer Space* aka *Globo War* made out entirely with balloon sounds, really! You're in for a blast!
> 
> 
> 
> Note: Globophobia is a real disease!! Check it out!



This track killed it!!  In a very abstract sense this is highly entertaining. Thanks for sharing Tatiana!

-Frederic


----------



## Saxer (Jan 28, 2022)

This track is part of a one-voice-project I did together with a vocalist last year. I sampled her voice and made six tracks only using her voice samples.

This track is about the hopeless situation of performing artists at the beginning of the pandemic times and the fear of the future. It's called "Prospects".



The whole project contains six tracks (with lyrics and texts in German)


Die_Innere_Stimme


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jan 28, 2022)

Saxer said:


> This track is part of a one-voice-project I did together with a vocalist last year. I sampled her voice and made six tracks only using her voice samples.


The Inner Voice. Perfect title! Sometimes remind me of the Theatre of Voices productions. Your _making of_ video is fascinating! Thanks for sharing Torsten!


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 28, 2022)

I am too scared to submit my weirdest piece


----------



## Guffy (Jan 28, 2022)

Proud of this one.


----------



## Fab (Jan 28, 2022)

jononotbono said:


> I've always felt that tourists visiting the Isle of Wight need a realistic yet fun solent crossing video showing what their in for on their holidays, so this was my attempt to change the island's tourist industry 😂



haha, nice one man


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 28, 2022)

Guffy said:


> Proud of this one.


Epic! Perfect blend of genres


----------



## CGR (Jan 30, 2022)

Not my weirdest, but maybe the weirdest listenable one of recent months


----------



## Kardon (Jan 30, 2022)

It was in college, all Synclavier, no samples. Ah, the 80s. Give it to (or skip to) around 1:30 for some cool vocal sounds. It got some cheers when played in concert. Still have it on 5.25" floppy!


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 30, 2022)

AGONY & ECSTASY

"_It's like being _s_tomped in the face by numbers_" one commenter once wrote.

All done on a Korg Trinity sequencer, circa 1998. I added a softer intro afterwards, concerned it would be too violent to the ears otherwise. This is that version. (Version without intro on my SoundCloud page).

NOTE: You may want to dim your speakers/headphones levels prior to listening.
▼


▼
Context: deadlines can challenge your sanity if you are not careful to have a safety valve to face unrealistic expectations.

Or : when employers think creating music is like building a chair in a factory and then it's on to the next, and the next, and the next, so what's the big deal, get on with it, etc.


----------



## jemu999 (Jan 30, 2022)

I think Tatiana's balloon composition takes the cake! But when I read the title of the thread, this piece of mine composed for a sample library by Crypto Cipher called Bol Tabla Mouth Percussion immediately came to mind!


----------



## DrSgtShock (Jan 30, 2022)

I have no idea why I made this. One part village rpg theme, one part orchestral metal, one part... wind... instruments.


----------



## CGR (Jan 30, 2022)

DrSgtShock said:


> I have no idea why I made this. One part village rpg theme, one part orchestral metal, one part... wind... instruments.



01:05 . . . Whoa - didn't see that one coming!


----------



## tebling (Jan 30, 2022)

This is what happens when you want to learn how to use Auto-Tune, and the closest source of lyrical inspiration is a note from the doctor that happened to be sitting on your desk.


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 31, 2022)

DrSgtShock said:


> I have no idea why I made this. One part village rpg theme, one part orchestral metal, one part... wind... instruments.



Oh but that ending...  And I can imagine the credits rolling...


----------



## Adam Takacs (Jan 31, 2022)

This is my weirdest so far:

Tina Guo Solo Cello legato, death whistle and disturbing textures:


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jan 31, 2022)

DrSgtShock said:


> I have no idea why I made this. One part village rpg theme, one part orchestral metal, one part... wind... instruments.



Wow! I really loved this transition around 1:00, going from pastoral to dark, and the way you desaturated the video! Well done!! Dramatic and interesting! Then it takes a surprising turn a minute later...

Somehow this first transition reminded me of these signs in the Netherlands associated with the plague:


> *An Omen in the Sky*
> Less familiar, perhaps, was a fear expressed by Amsterdammers that the cosmos itself was providing warnings of their fate and using the disease as a tool to punish them. When a “fiery ball” (probably a comet) appeared over the city in the winter of 1664, people interpreted it as a sign of the epidemic’s severity. This was in keeping with contemporary practice: Earlier in the century a beached whale and even an unusually large bird that had perched overnight on an Amsterdam church’s roof had been taken as omens that past crises had been a form of divine judgement.


----------



## RobbertZH (Jan 31, 2022)

This is one of my more dissonant improvisations (but I hope still interesting):


----------



## jsaras (Jan 31, 2022)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> That would be my official demo track for Soundiron Luftballon V2, a track entitled *Globophobia* aka *Balloons from Outer Space* aka *Globo War* made out entirely with balloon sounds, really! You're in for a blast!
> 
> 
> 
> Note: Globophobia is a real disease!! Check it out!



My friend Chuck Jonkey also did quite a bit of balloon music. Do you happen to know him?


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jan 31, 2022)

Even though I'm interested in world music and ethnomusicology I cannot say I had the pleasure until now. I've looked him up. He seems to be a very unusual, passionate, talented and interesting individual! Thanks @jsaras for introducing him!


----------



## Bollen (Jan 31, 2022)

Well this is by far my favourite VI-C thread ever! So much talent and so many individual voices!!!

Since you asked for it, here's the weirdest things I've ever written, brace yourselves! 
View attachment Mov II - Molto Pazzo.mp3


Cluster composition for 47 saxophones!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 31, 2022)

Bollen said:


> Cluster composition for 47 saxophones!


Whoa! Quite like this ❤️


----------



## Brian2112 (Jan 31, 2022)

Bagpipes!


----------



## Duncan Krummel (Jan 31, 2022)

I think the strangest, at least to me, work I’ve completed was this little piece from my sophomore year of undergrad. It was a final for a DSP class, and required a piece of music to be written with alterations of Virus TI patches (patches that were themselves modifications of modifications of modifications throughout the many year history of that class). For some reason, a few of the sounds made me think of that opening scene of the movie Dinosaur, where you watch the the emergence of life from its embryonic stages.

So… I made the decision to tell the story of pre-birth to birth, which - while definitely unique during the showcase - is probably not something I’m jumping to do again.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jan 31, 2022)

Bollen said:


> Well this is by far my favourite VI-C thread ever! So much talent and so many individual voices!!!
> 
> Since you asked for it, here's the weirdest things I've ever written, brace yourselves!
> View attachment Mov II - Molto Pazzo.mp3
> ...


Wow, so beautiful and disturbing at the same time! But why stop at 47??


----------



## BenBotkin (Jan 31, 2022)

I dunno if it's the weirdest thing I've done, but a number of years ago I was commissioned to do an epic Moonlight sonata cover. There are things I would do differently now, but it works surprisingly well at this pace.


----------



## Bollen (Jan 31, 2022)

Duncan Krummel said:


> I think the strangest, at least to me, work I’ve completed was this little piece from my sophomore year of undergrad. It was a final for a DSP class, and required a piece of music to be written with alterations of Virus TI patches (patches that were themselves modifications of modifications of modifications throughout the many year history of that class). For some reason, a few of the sounds made me think of that opening scene of the movie Dinosaur, where you watch the the emergence of life from its embryonic stages.
> 
> So… I made the decision to tell the story of pre-birth to birth, which - while definitely unique during the showcase - is probably not something I’m jumping to do again.



Extraordinary!!!


----------



## wunderflo (Jan 31, 2022)

My weirdest piece.. hmm difficult.. there are so many. 

Of course, it depends on the context. When I started making music a bit more seriously when I was 15 in 2004, I was mainly producing hip-hop instrumentals, but compared to your average straight-forward beat, mine were definitely pretty weird. This was partly due to my taste, but also because I simply didn't have a clue about music theory, production or mixing. That hasn't changed too much, but the big difference is that back then I simply didn't care and it didn't stop me from creating, whereas now I rather watch 15 YouTube videos as soon as I get insecure about whether I'm doing something correctly. Really wish I could get back that ease, but it seems to be gone. Also, back then I used stuff like Edirol Orchestral, Steinberg's The Grand, Hypersonic and Sampletank - and was completely satisfied with my VIs. 

Anyways, this is a rather strange track produced in 2007 or so that connects a few topics from Kafka to butterflies. 🦋

So this is not only weird, it's also bad, but I still like the 3rd verse.


----------



## BlackDorito (Jan 31, 2022)

I released this gem to the world in 1993.
View attachment Gem1.mp3

You may be surprised to hear it didn't get the distribution it deserved. Although chastened, I realized I needed a whole new approach to vocals to reach the burgeoning teenage market, so I fired up my Emulator 3, pulled out the Sony Complete Works of Stravinsky and gave the world what it was waiting for.
View attachment Gem2.mp3

I haven't worked a day since then.


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 31, 2022)

BlackDorito said:


> I haven't worked a day since then.


 
A grave injustice to the world was done... Take heart, your talent is evident!


----------



## Bollen (Feb 1, 2022)

creativeforge said:


> A grave injustice to the world was done... Take heart, your talent is evident!


Agreed!!!


----------



## Tice (Feb 1, 2022)

This is by far my weirdest published one. It's more of a sci-fy soundscape really.


----------



## Bollen (Feb 2, 2022)

Tice said:


> This is by far my weirdest published one. It's more of a sci-fy soundscape really.



Sounds like protomolecule music!


----------



## Tice (Feb 2, 2022)

Bollen said:


> Sounds like protomolecule music!


Oh, I hadn't made that connection yet! Thank you!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Feb 3, 2022)

Bollen said:


> Sounds like protomolecule music!


Please excuse my ignorance here but is this in relation to _The Expanse_ series or to the Proto Molecule band on YT?


----------



## Bollen (Feb 3, 2022)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Please excuse my ignorance here but is this in relation to _The Expanse_ series or to the Proto Molecule band on YT?


Ha! The Expanse... Didn't know there was a band with that name...


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Mar 8, 2022)

Some 70ies Summer Vibes with weird Fantasy Vocals 🌞🙈 
Its from around 2005/2006 while no work at the studio and just having some fun 😃

View attachment Sunny_-_Summerdream.mp3


----------



## Svyato (Mar 8, 2022)

Made with crying people and low-pitched crying babies


----------



## Bollen (Mar 8, 2022)

Svyato said:


> Made with crying people and low-pitched crying babies



Hehe, heh, heh...! Cool! And creepy...


----------



## proggermusic (Mar 8, 2022)

Cool prompt! I'm not sure if this is my weirdest piece ever, but it's reasonably weird, and most likely the weirdest thing from my most recent release.


----------



## Roger Newton (Mar 9, 2022)

This for me is weird. Normally don't do this kind of thing.


----------



## Roger Newton (Mar 9, 2022)

And this one is weird too. Play loud thru the headphones.


----------



## NekujaK (Mar 9, 2022)

From my earliest days using Reason - experimenting with sounds and beats and mangling vocal samples...


----------



## chibear (Mar 9, 2022)

Scenario: I was out of touch for a couple of years getting divorced, liquidating the properties I acquired over a lifetime, experiencing the politics of a dissolving family, a new person in my life, a new place to settle into ...... you get the picture. Over that time I kept picking at this and finally finished it just awhile ago. I kind of let any sense of planning go and just let it come out. I like it but definitely a strange bird.


----------



## Michel Simons (Mar 9, 2022)

Roger Newton said:


> And this one is weird too. Play loud thru the headphones.
> View attachment 72007


I don't know whether both of your pieces are weird, but they sure as hell are good.


----------



## Michel Simons (Mar 9, 2022)

NekujaK said:


> From my earliest days using Reason - experimenting with sounds and beats and mangling vocal samples...



Reminds me a bit of My Life In The Bush Of Ghosts. Nice!


----------



## liquidlino (Mar 10, 2022)

Roger Newton said:


> And this one is weird too. Play loud thru the headphones.
> View attachment 72007


Is that all samples?! Sounds phenomonally realistic for many of the string parts in particular? Not weird at all - it's fantastic, makes me think of recent horror soundtracks like Archive 89.


----------



## liquidlino (Mar 10, 2022)

Couple of my stranger / early efforts... way before I even remotely started to learn how to mix, but still, fun anyway. Worth skipping to about 4 minutes in for Lindfield, where it starts to build up towards crescendo (I mean, when I say "worth" skipping, that's entirely a relative term! Or just listen to the whole thing if you're into slightly trippy ambient weird shit):

Castle Cove:
View attachment Castle Cove.mp3


Lindfield:
View attachment Lindfield.mp3


----------



## TomislavEP (Mar 10, 2022)

Here is one of my more unusual pieces, originally conceived before I've adopted my currently preferred style that is more minimalistic in nature.


----------



## Roger Newton (Mar 10, 2022)

Michel Simons said:


> I don't know whether both of your pieces are weird, but they sure as hell are good.


That's very nice thanks. They are weird in the sense that I just don't get asked for this kind of thing ever. I did 4 of these tracks about 4 years ago and they just went out recently with 6 or 7 others by a very good writer and they're _possibly _the publishers idea of fun rather than anything else. What I normally get asked to do is run of the mill tv happy-clappy material. Like this.


----------



## Roger Newton (Mar 10, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Is that all samples?! Sounds phenomonally realistic for many of the string parts in particular? Not weird at all - it's fantastic, makes me think of recent horror soundtracks like Archive 89.


That's great thanks. As I say, these were done 4 years ago and I cannot remember actually doing them.
They are now part of a Horror/Terror/Suspense album and while this kind of material isn't exactly made for electronic greeting cards, it is a lot of fun to to. You can scare yourself especially if you turn off all the lights when you're writing.
Another thing about the sound. The people that master and mix this material are extremely good at it.


----------



## Michel Simons (Mar 10, 2022)

Roger Newton said:


> That's very nice thanks. They are weird in the sense that I just don't get asked for this kind of thing ever. I did 4 of these tracks about 4 years ago and they just went out recently with 6 or 7 others by a very good writer and they're _possibly _the publishers idea of fun rather than anything else. What I normally get asked to do is run of the mill tv happy-clappy material. Like this.
> View attachment 72071


Now this is weird.


----------



## musicboyy (Mar 10, 2022)

Here is my entry! It's a soundscape I did almost 10 years ago for one of the mazes at a haunted house attraction. It was a blackout maze where you could only feel your way through. In my mind it worked well for creepy things you hear while in the dark, but unfortunately didn't execute the way I hoped (too much sound bleed from outside the maze). Anyway, here it is...look out for 1:24!


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Mar 10, 2022)

Roger Newton said:


> That's great thanks. As I say, these were done 4 years ago and I cannot remember actually doing them.
> They are now part of a Horror/Terror/Suspense album and while this kind of material isn't exactly made for electronic greeting cards, it is a lot of fun to to. You can scare yourself especially if you turn off all the lights when you're writing.
> Another thing about the sound. The people that master and mix this material are extremely good at it.


well, that means it's 100% live recorded  Otherwise it's the top 1 best mockup I've ever heard and you'd remember doing that  
It's impossible sample-wise I think


----------



## FredericBernard (Mar 10, 2022)

tebling said:


> This is what happens when you want to learn how to use Auto-Tune, and the closest source of lyrical inspiration is a note from the doctor that happened to be sitting on your desk.



This genuinely made me lough so hard. Makes the quarantine time much easier.

Thanks for sharing Tim!

-Frederic


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Mar 14, 2022)

Should be this one. Written as a demo for a solo bass library. Wasn't used!


----------



## FredericBernard (Mar 14, 2022)

DarkestShadow said:


> Should be this one. Written as a demo for a solo bass library. Wasn't used!



I don't consider this piece as "weird", but only sort of different. Very creative and spirited scoring! 

Cheers!
-Frederic


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Mar 14, 2022)

FredericBernard said:


> I don't consider this piece as "weird", but only sort of different. Very creative and spirited scoring!
> 
> Cheers!
> -Frederic


Vielen Thanks! :D


----------



## eph221 (Mar 14, 2022)

This is my weirdest


----------



## FredericBernard (Mar 14, 2022)

eph221 said:


> This is my weirdest


Brutal. What the hell was that "thing" at 1:58?? Creeped the shit out of me. LOL. But actually I liked some drum-kit parts. Was this real, based on pre-recs/loops, or a virtual instrument patch?


----------



## liquidlino (Mar 14, 2022)

eph221 said:


> This is my weirdest


I think this is the winner so far on this thread. Most "weird" tracks posted are actually pretty good examples of unusual genres. However this track is... just downright fucking weird! I hope the drugs wore off eventually. Actually just got to 3:40, and it's now a more traditional jazz piece.


----------



## eph221 (Mar 15, 2022)

FredericBernard said:


> Brutal. What the hell was that "thing" at 1:58?? Creeped the shit out of me. LOL. But actually I liked some drum-kit parts. Was this real, based on pre-recs/loops, or a virtual instrument patch?


Hey Frederic, thanks for listening. Thing at 1:58 is soundtoys crystallizer. The drums are AD2.


----------



## eph221 (Mar 15, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> I think this is the winner so far on this thread. Most "weird" tracks posted are actually pretty good examples of unusual genres. However this track is... just downright fucking weird! I hope the drugs wore off eventually. Actually just got to 3:40, and it's now a more traditional jazz piece.


Hey lino, thanks for thinking I'm weird.


----------



## FredericBernard (Apr 24, 2022)

...when you take a news cue possibly a bit too serious, haha. Perhaps not the weirdest piece in this thread though, but certainly a pretty unusual one:


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 24, 2022)

This description says it all


----------



## Living Fossil (Apr 24, 2022)

I'll post a piece that is weird rather in its conception as in the sound:

The complete title would be "Nostalgic Tales from Alzheim" and the idea behind it was to write a piece of music that forgets itself permanently. So the motives/ideas aren't developed, but permanently replaced by new ones. On the stylistic level, it's kind of a hommage to impressionistic textures.
The image I had in mind were old people with dementia in a sunny garden happily talking about passed times.
The only element that gives some structure to the piece is the ongoing repetition of the 4 same chords (d#-m, f#-m, g#-m, e-m).
These represent the four seasons of a year that come and go. Until the end, where a new chord appears (A7/9/13) and ends the piece.


----------



## FredericBernard (Apr 24, 2022)

Living Fossil said:


> I'll post a piece that is weird rather in its conception as in the sound:
> 
> The complete title would be "Nostalgic Tales from Alzheim" and the idea behind it was to write a piece of music that forgets itself permanently. So the motives/ideas aren't developed, but permanently replaced by new ones. On the stylistic level, it's kind of a hommage to impressionistic textures.
> The image I had in mind were old people with dementia in a sunny garden happily talking about passed times.
> ...



What a refreshing idea. Love the orchestration as well. Unusual but beautiful!

Could you share the virtual instruments you've used?


----------



## Kyle Preston (Apr 24, 2022)

The director said "gimme smooth, then go _ambient-ape shit_"


----------



## Living Fossil (Apr 24, 2022)

FredericBernard said:


> What a refreshing idea. Love the orchestration as well. Unusual but beautiful!
> 
> Could you share the virtual instruments you've used?


Thank you for the kind words!

Woodwinds [5 (Pic, Altfl.), 4 (E.H), 4 (B.Cl.), 4 (CF)] are all VSL Cube.
Brass (4-3-3-1) are all Audiobro MSB
Strings are CSS, sometimes VSL solo strings
Harps (2), Celesta and the other Percs are also VSL Cube.


----------



## Bollen (Apr 25, 2022)

dcoscina said:


> This description says it all


Genius!


Living Fossil said:


> I'll post a piece that is weird rather in its conception as in the sound:


Yeah, not weird at all, but rather lovely!


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 25, 2022)

Bollen said:


> Genius!
> 
> Yeah, not weird at all, but rather lovely!


Did you catch the Romeo and Juliet quote in there? I had my fellow composition student buddy rolling on the ground after I put this together on my Atari 520ST and U-20 back in 1990. He told me I should try to transcribe it for live group... I don't think oboes can pitch bend... lol


----------



## NekujaK (Apr 25, 2022)

A couple of decades ago, before I got a "real" DAW, I spent some time dabbling with a somewhat primitive, but very cool, freeware music-making tool called Buzz (available at Jeskola Buzz). It was great fun playing around in the freeform editor, connecting various "Buzz machines" to create sonic strangeness.

Here's the only standout piece that emerged from those days. It features a humorously bizarre vocal-like sound I concocted completely by accident. The intro is a bit long - the fun starts at around 0:28.....


----------



## FredericBernard (Apr 25, 2022)

Living Fossil said:


> Thank you for the kind words!
> 
> Woodwinds [5 (Pic, Altfl.), 4 (E.H), 4 (B.Cl.), 4 (CF)] are all VSL Cube.
> Brass (4-3-3-1) are all Audiobro MSB
> ...


Now that's a big bunch of woodwinds (5 flutes is rarely in use, except for some Randy Newman Pixar scores and late romantic/early 20th century megalomania)! Thanks for declaring the used VSTs as well. Love their organic sound.


----------



## Robin Thompson (Apr 25, 2022)

This is my weirdest, made ages ago back in college, on a Kurzweil synthesizer. It's not very polished, and because I was _that kid_ who had to do everything different, it's in 10-tone equal temperament, specifically because it's just off enough to nearly obliterate traditional harmonic relationships. Despite all that, the comment I got most from classmates is how weird it _doesn't_ sound. And they're right- once your ears adjust to the new scale, everything still makes musical sense, even without access to familiar intervals.


----------



## SandChannel (Apr 25, 2022)

Robin Thompson said:


> This is my weirdest, made ages ago back in college, on a Korg synthesizer. It's not very polished, and because I was _that kid_ who had to do everything different, it's in 10-tone equal temperament, specifically because it's just off enough to nearly obliterate traditional harmonic relationships. Despite all that, the comment I got most from classmates is how weird it _doesn't_ sound. And they're right- once your ears adjust to the new scale, everything still makes musical sense, even without access to familiar intervals.



I like it a lot.


----------



## Bollen (Apr 26, 2022)

Robin Thompson said:


> once your ears adjust to the new scale, everything still makes musical sense, even without access to familiar intervals.


That too has been my experience of playing with different tunings...


----------



## Jerry Gerber (Apr 26, 2022)

FredericBernard said:


> The title says it all. Here's my entry (be prepared for some harsh dynamics and other random tastelessness):



This piece was scored using 8 DX7s, circa 1987, before the days of sample libraries and modern softsynths. 


https://ww.jerrygerber.com (Jerry)


----------



## Rowy van Hest (Apr 29, 2022)

40 years ago, I wrote some arrangements of classical orchestral works for a small barrel organ. It did not have many pipes and I found it interesting to cram a Slavonic dance by Brahms into those pipes.

It was a great success. Until I presented my customer with the bill. Unfortunately, no second order was placed. Back then I was desperate for money.

A few years ago, for nostalgic reasons, I made a few more arrangements for a small barrel organ. A part of Winter by Vivaldi is one of them. It is not the weirdest thing I have written, but I did have fun with it.

View attachment Vivaldi_Winter_Theme-Small_Barrel_Organ.mp3


----------



## Number Six (Apr 30, 2022)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> That would be my official demo track for Soundiron Luftballon V2, a track entitled *Globophobia* aka *Balloons from Outer Space* aka *Globo War* made out entirely with balloon sounds, really!


Really funny. LOL!!!!


----------



## Number Six (Apr 30, 2022)

DrSgtShock said:


> I have no idea why I made this. One part village rpg theme, one part orchestral metal, one part... wind... instruments.



I really like this. Very well done. Very original.


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 30, 2022)

Recently found a very old folder with some forgotten pieces of music I wrote. I used to write birthday tracks for my friend as a laugh. This one is called Hooker...


----------



## jsaras (May 2, 2022)

This has its origins in several EIS homework assignments that I stitched together. At some point I'd like to add some modern percussion to it. Realized with NotePerformer: Potent Showcase


----------



## Cybercub (May 8, 2022)

Quick something tossed together immediately after downloading Chorus ....


----------



## mybadmemory (Jun 11, 2022)

Not sure how weird it really is, but it’s certainly outside of what I usually post. It’s about a cafe full of pixel art cats walking around in predefined patterns, a few of them knitting, a few dinking milk, a few dancing. All using very few frames of animation and in perfect time with the music of course. 🐱☕️


----------



## tressie5 (Jun 11, 2022)

Many years hence, I had this idea to blend east and west. (Silly me. I should've known such an attempt was out of my league). Nevertheless, I gave it a shot. This piece was done in Cubase with Miroslav Philharmonic and the Chinese instruments (erhu, guzheng, etc) from Kong Audio Chinee.


----------



## Jeremy PLS (Jun 12, 2022)

mybadmemory said:


> Not sure how weird it really is, but it’s certainly outside of what I usually post. It’s about a cafe full of pixel art cats walking around in predefined patterns, a few of them knitting, a few dinking milk, a few dancing. All using very few frames of animation and in perfect time with the music of course. 🐱☕️


Liked the music - but I couldn't see the video!


----------



## b_elliott (Jun 12, 2022)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> You're in for a blast!
> 
> 
> Note: Globophobia is a real disease!! Check it out!



Radical tune. Only just now heard your tune. 

I also looked up _globophobia_ and only now realize this is what went down for me:

Ages ago while reading Stephen Kings' _It _-- the one with the sinister clown and his balloons -- while driving through downtown LA did I not see a car dealership flying 100s of orange balloons == globophobic shock == eyes flared wide open == a view quake moment. Thanks SK and T! 





Your tune and words brought this blast from the past back!


----------



## MarcusD (Jun 12, 2022)

Man, theres some comedy gold in this thread. Reading the doctors note was pure genius 🤣


----------



## FredericBernard (Nov 24, 2022)

...as we've almost reached December - how about we share our derpiest Christmas tracks? 

Here's my entry:


----------



## b_elliott (Nov 24, 2022)

FredericBernard said:


> ...as we've almost reached December - how about we share our derpiest Christmas tracks?


Posted earlier this week as my 1st Zebra2 patch; however, since my 4-year old nephew thinks he hears Rudolph The Red Nose Reindeer together with Santa prepping for Xmas, I renamed it for him: _No No Rudolph NO!!!_

View attachment No No Rudolph NO!!!.mp3

For the record he lafs at both Rudolph and Santa for their "issue".


----------



## Cybercub (Nov 24, 2022)

FredericBernard said:


> ...as we've almost reached December - how about we share our derpiest Christmas tracks?
> 
> Here's my entry:



Lol love it, is it odd that it somewhat inspires me to seek out daft punk polka?


----------



## Saxer (Nov 24, 2022)

I found this interesting score of "Let it Snow" in a FB group. So I recorded a short version. Sing along, it's fun!


----------



## Rowy van Hest (Nov 24, 2022)

FredericBernard said:


> ...as we've almost reached December - how about we share our derpiest Christmas tracks?
> 
> Here's my entry:



That's a nice idea. Here's mine:


----------



## The Retroblueman (Nov 25, 2022)

Saxer said:


> I found this interesting score of "Let it Snow" in a FB group. So I recorded a short version. Sing along, it's fun!


That's brilliant - reminds me that the wife and I (in our courtin' days) used to try and reword that song and sing it in the style of Yoda...

_Frightful outside the weather is
But delightful inside it is
But as long as love me you do so
Snow, let it, snow let it, snow let it_
[etc]

Can't believe someone beat us to the punch on publishing🎅


----------



## bosone (Nov 25, 2022)

these were quite weird:

A short musical sketch for piano, double bass, sax and drums made as a background of an acrylic painting made by my wife:






An atonal trio for clarinet, piano and cello for an abstract acrylic painting.







A short music sketch as a background of an acrylic painting made by my wife. This music sketch answers to this "question": how to write a melodic line and part of the accompaniment by using just chromatic intervals?  ... and just to spice up a little more the composition, I used a metric such as a progression of 4/4 , 3/4, 2/4 , 1/4, for no apparent reason!


----------



## Rowy van Hest (Nov 26, 2022)

bosone said:


> these were quite weird:
> 
> An atonal trio for clarinet, piano and cello for an abstract acrylic painting.



It's not atonal


----------



## bosone (Nov 26, 2022)

Rowy van Hest said:


> It's not atonal


As far as i remember, I used an whole tone scale, so there was a definite tonic, harmonically speaking...
also, there was a discussion about this tune where I published it






"Vortex": Atonal trio - 30 seconds as a background for an acrylic abstract painting


A crazy experiment. 30 seconds of atonal music based on an hexatonic scale, realized as a background for an acrylic painting made by my wife. I used N.I. Grandeur Piano, Stradivari Cello and the Symphony Series Solo Clarinet. I know it doesn't have a lot of sense and probably it does not go...




vi-control.net


----------



## Bollen (Nov 26, 2022)

bosone said:


> As far as i remember, I used an whole tone scale, so there was a definite tonic, harmonically speaking...
> also, there was a discussion about this tune where I published it
> 
> 
> ...


I think you'll find that the best definition would be “modal”. Contrary to popular belief, atonal is not the opposite of tonal, there are varying degrees of modal, tonal, poly-tonal, extended tonality and several types of atonal music that go from tribal percussion music to European spectralism.

Love your writing by the way! 💕


----------



## b_elliott (Nov 27, 2022)

bosone said:


> As far as i remember, I used an whole tone scale, so there was a definite tonic, harmonically speaking...
> also, there was a discussion about this tune where I published it


Whole tone is Debussy territory since he pushed it into Western ears.
As an addition to Bollen's posting #104, the atonal domain is really reduced with microtuning scales. I've found them mathematically derived (6-, 10- and 20-note sets, no octaves, etc.) -- unusual on first hearing but the ears atune to those as well. TBH all new turf I am discovering inside Zebra2.


----------



## micrologus (Nov 27, 2022)

https://youtu.be/s7xJpE51pR


----------



## Harmony7 (Nov 27, 2022)

Not nearly as weird as other tracks shared here, but definitely weirdest for me (guitarist trying to write for string quartet with polyphonic elements and obvious influence of more mainstream styles):


----------



## Rowy van Hest (Nov 28, 2022)

Harmony7 said:


> Not nearly as weird as other tracks shared here, but definitely weirdest for me (guitarist trying to write for string quartet with polyphonic elements and obvious influence of more mainstream styles):



You forgot something. You're a guitarist trying to write for string quartet with polyphonic elements and obvious influence of more mainstream styles, who then calls his composition WINDS  

You're truly a rennaissance man. But hey, I like it and I think you should write more of this.


----------



## Vebjörn (Nov 28, 2022)

Probably not the weirdest, but the weirdest ones I have on SoundCloud. They are short and could decide between them.

A miniature for four horns (samplemodeling):









Four Geese


A miniature for Samplemodeling horns (trying to use them in a nonstandard way). Composer: Eliazer Kramer




on.soundcloud.com





Miniature for a cracked out virtual orchestra:









Miniature for Virtual Orchestra


Composer: Eliazer Kramer




on.soundcloud.com


----------



## Emanuel Fróes (Nov 28, 2022)

FredericBernard said:


> The title says it all. Here's my entry (be prepared for some harsh dynamics and other random tastelessness):



cool idea!  

pls ignore the image...


----------



## Rowy van Hest (Nov 28, 2022)

Emanuel Fróes said:


> cool idea!
> 
> pls ignore the image...



Yeah, that is weird. It's a right mess. What were you smoking?


----------



## Rowy van Hest (Nov 28, 2022)

Vebjörn said:


> Probably not the weirdest, but the weirdest ones I have on SoundCloud. They are short and could decide between them.
> 
> A miniature for four horns (samplemodeling):
> 
> ...


I like the miniature. It isn't that weird. It's just contemporary music.


----------



## Vebjörn (Nov 28, 2022)

Rowy van Hest said:


> I like the miniature. It isn't that weird. It's just contemporary music.


No, not that weird but wanted to post something. Thanks


----------



## Emanuel Fróes (Nov 29, 2022)

Rowy van Hest said:


> Yeah, that is weird. It's a right mess. What were you smoking?


haha I tried mariajuana just a single time when i was young, socially forced by my neighbors and the music of Hendrix, but then never again after this. I went through garden at night and had a cutting fear from my home (Freud). From the results of my old friends, i can just say: stay alway, you can hear YES band 


The piece i composed before going to breakfast, after not sleeping so much. It was planned a vlog about this composing proccess (sound, chords, form) on my second and "informal" messed up channel ; however too much to do. But if it causes curiosity, i am happy to give some comments and break down what was going on "under the earth"

Ah ops! no this one is the Strange Conversation, also on soundcloud, also from the rhelms of "weird"


THe one you heard was simple: let me compose a toccata with apparent fugal moments, where the tones are "wrong" but where timbre (the climax), form and phrasing leads the overall musical substance. The noise added in the final section is only possible due to the formal clarity. For this I used Ruina and other things, trying to organize the chaos.

A similar technique came again in Strange Conversation, that´s all! Marijuana is for beginners


----------



## Emanuel Fróes (Nov 29, 2022)

FredericBernard said:


> The title says it all. Here's my entry (be prepared for some harsh dynamics and other random tastelessness):



the picture says even more


----------



## Rowy van Hest (Nov 29, 2022)

Emanuel Fróes said:


> THe one you heard was simple: let me compose a toccata with apparent fugal moments, where the tones are "wrong" but where timbre (the climax), form and phrasing leads the overall musical substance. The noise added in the final section is only possible due to the formal clarity. For this I used Ruina and other things, trying to organize the chaos.


And here I am, trying to get the notes right. Timbre, form and phrasing are side issues for me. I don't even have much to say about the things I write. I just sit down at the piano, start writing, and after an hour or so I'm really amazed at the result. I must be an idiot savant.

I guess you have the right personality. Long time ago a fellow student of mine made complicated electronic stuff, sometimes with the corporation of live musicians. I remember a lot of weird electronic sounds and a soprano at the back of the stage, moaning as if she couldn't take it anymore. I didn't know if it was meant to be, or if she had been lured onto the stage with an excuse.

Mind you, this was long before there were any safe spaces at academies. A little bit of suffering makes you strong, that was the general idea.


----------



## Soundthrills (Nov 29, 2022)

What a cool thread idea! I didn't have to think long.. This is absolutely my weirdest piece / release. I remember being very inspired by the world of Silent Hill with it's dreamy yet industrial vibe. I also had a string library that I purchased a few years previous but never used. I kind of fell in love. Can anyone guess what string library this is?


----------



## FredericBernard (Nov 29, 2022)

Soundthrills said:


> What a cool thread idea! I didn't have to think long.. This is absolutely my weirdest piece / release. I remember being very inspired by the world of Silent Hill with it's dreamy yet industrial vibe. I also had a string library that I purchased a few years previous but never used. I kind of fell in love. Can anyone guess what string library this is?



Just love this one! Wouldn't say it sounds too weird...more edgy, but in a nice sense.


----------



## SupremeFist (Nov 29, 2022)

my weirdest piece was written for the weirdest short I scored:


----------



## Nico (Nov 29, 2022)

Some cool tracks here !


A short piece I made for a visual art exhibition about the Dyatlov Pass incident


----------



## Harmony7 (Nov 29, 2022)

Rowy van Hest said:


> You forgot something. You're a guitarist trying to write for string quartet with polyphonic elements and obvious influence of more mainstream styles, who then calls his composition WINDS
> 
> You're truly a rennaissance man. But hey, I like it and I think you should write more of this.


Haha, thanks :D 
It's renaissance woman, btw


----------



## Rowy van Hest (Nov 30, 2022)

Harmony7 said:


> Haha, thanks :D
> It's renaissance woman, btw


I'm a woman too. Stupid me, asuming you're a man. Happens to me all the time as well.


----------



## Harmony7 (Dec 2, 2022)

Rowy van Hest said:


> I'm a woman too. Stupid me, asuming you're a man. Happens to me all the time as well.


No problem, I also assumed you were a guy, because you assumed I'm a guy, lol :D


----------



## liquidlino (Dec 2, 2022)

Harmony7 said:


> Not nearly as weird as other tracks shared here, but definitely weirdest for me (guitarist trying to write for string quartet with polyphonic elements and obvious influence of more mainstream styles):



Is that VI, or real strings? Pretty good VI if it is, which one? And fantastic composition, really enjoyed that.


----------



## Harmony7 (Dec 2, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Is that VI, or real strings? Pretty good VI if it is, which one? And fantastic composition, really enjoyed that.


Thanks, those are Staffpad version of CineStrings Solo, but with external mixing.


----------



## aamatniekss (Dec 3, 2022)

I can't share just 1, they're all weird as hell, cause i have no clue what im doing.


----------



## Stringtree (Dec 8, 2022)

I paid the admission fee by listening to all this great and wild stuff. Beauty and comedy. Thank you for that.

"I can make a sample library, I've watched a few videos, and I know something about recording, so I'll record AAAAAAAAAA!!!!! for every key. Cool."

Yah, but, no, but... Way to make a really crappy Greggotron.


----------



## FredericBernard (Dec 8, 2022)

Bollen said:


> I think you'll find that the best definition would be “modal”. Contrary to popular belief, atonal is not the opposite of tonal, there are varying degrees of modal, tonal, poly-tonal, extended tonality and several types of atonal music that go from tribal percussion music to European spectralism.
> 
> Love your writing by the way! 💕


Absolutely agree. The harmony isn't atonal at all.

@bosone The Flame Vertigo though sounds quite weird. Like a cheesy mix of late 90s commercial music, free jazz, and an unnecessarily-shifted drum rhythm pattern. Lol.


----------

